# Awassi sheep from kuwait



## Naef hajaya (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow another fat-tailed sheep breed. Love the feathered/spotted legs on those guys.

I wonder what purpose the fat tails have in that breed of sheep, a lot of desert type sheep have the fat tails. I wonder if they retain water or something.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Mar 13, 2013)

That is what it is for.


----------

